# Why we need building codes



## jar546 (Dec 13, 2009)

A story in pictures.  This is a home built in 1991.  It is a modular home that had and addition and a garage added since then without permits or inspections.

Pier supports for the addition:







The laundry sink in the garage is double trapped:






Of course we need to pull 100% of the return air from the garage before we heat the addition with a single register:






Who needs safety glazing?  We have enough grandkids:






And what NFPA code would be complete without the plastic oil tank piping exception:


----------



## jar546 (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: Why we need building codes

While we are at it, lets splice the 14/2 in the wall where we access the hose bib shut off.  Electrical tape is just great for this:






Can you find the accessible electrical panel with working space?


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: Why we need building codes

Jeff, I have an appointment to see one tomorrow that has the potential to be just as good. County shows a 900 sqft garage two stories with unfinished space upstairs. Now we have at least three bays of garage with a side carport, rear deck, rear porch, a grand exterior stair leading to decorative glass french doors upstairs. That is a lot of expense to get to an "unfinished second story."  :lol:  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Mac (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Why we need building codes

Jeff you are way too picky - can't you see the trophies for excellence in building construction on the garage shelf?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Why we need building codes

The trophy shelf was for classic car awards.  The garage had one of those lifts that you can stack cars on top of each other.  They all had covers on them so I don't know what they were.  I am not a car nut in the least so I did not care to ask either.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Why we need building codes

No tell me it is so!


----------



## texas transplant (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Why we need building codes

Jeff,

You need to get pictures of the cars and post them for the rest of us!  Looks like you will be back several times anyway!


----------



## kilitact (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: Why we need building codes



> Jeff,
> 
> You need to get pictures of the cars and post them for the rest of us! Looks like you will be back several times anyway!


I agree with texas transplant, you left out the important pictures.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: Why we need building codes

The picture of the washing machine drain reminds of when the washing machine manufacturers increased the speed of draining the water out of the tub.

The old 1 1/2" drains couldn't contain the increased volume of water being pumped out of the washing machine and the water would back up and spill onto the floor.

We inserted a galvanized nipple into the washing machine drain hose to slow the flow and solved the problem.

Thanks for the memories,

Uncle Bob


----------

